# Packs für schnellspanner



## masta2006 (18. November 2007)

Hallo Jungs, mal ne frage die mich schon sehr lange beschäftigt!

Wie kann ich Packs befestigen, an Schnellspanneraufnahmen, Würde mir gerne Zwei Stück an mein Normales Mtb Machen! Oder geht das Garnicht!??


----------



## Son (18. November 2007)

packs? 
du meinst wohl pegs und gott sei dank geht das nicht mit schnellspanner und noch weniger gehört das an nen mtb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (18. November 2007)

Es heißt Peg und an Schnellspannern kann man die nicht befestigen, evtl. kann man aber schraubachsen in die Naben einbauen.


----------



## Trailst4R (18. November 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Packs für schnellspanner


.


----------



## lelebebbel (19. November 2007)

Pax vobiscum!


----------



## chrische (19. November 2007)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dass geht wenn man nur auf einer Seite Pegs haben will, aber es sieht scheiss aus und nach 2-3 grinds sind dir die Achsen gebrochen.
Naja und wie gesagt Pegs am MTB stinkt ja wohl gewaltig.


----------



## P.2^^ (19. November 2007)

Hab den Threadtitel gelesen und musste lachen. Weiß nicht warum


----------



## Pulle666 (19. November 2007)

omg


----------



## nobeleden (19. November 2007)

hab den threadtitel gelesen un dachte "ach du sch*iße wasn opfer"


----------



## chrische (19. November 2007)

100% sünde!


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (19. November 2007)

packs. yeah. da fällt mir auch ne frage ein. wie befestige ich ein six-pack an meinem rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

